# Small growth - should I be concerned?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This little growth popped up in the corner of Murph's mouth a few weeks ago. It was a bit smaller than this. I thought it was some sort of acne...and tried to pop it...but no luck and Murph got very upset with me lol.

So in a few weeks, it's gotten a bit bigger, though I don't think it's grown at all this week. 

Should I be concerned about this thing? I know there are some growths that just pop up on dogs and resolve themselves pretty quickly, so I don't want to just run to the vet for it. But at the same time, if it's some sort of mass that could be cancerous...I don't want to NOT take him (though my gut is telling me it's not cancerous)...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper had something on the side of her foot a couple of months ago that looked just like that. It didn't get much bigger than what your picture shows, and then one day it was just gone. I noticed she had been licking at it a good bit and had planned to take her to the vet, but it literally just went away like she got it off herself. No sore or raw spot was left. I thought it was really strange, myself. It popped up literally overnight, and gone just as quick. :noidea:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

With lumps and bumps I always err on the side of caution.

Avery's mast cell tumor didn't look like much of anything, alas it was something.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i'd let the vet see it.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Better safe than sorry - I'd go to the vet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Gonna call first thing in the morning and try to get him in!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Good luck! You're making the right choice by going in.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We have an appointment in half an hour, will let you guys know what happens.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Good news, the vet thinks that it's just a hystiocytoma, a little benign growth. He said they typically dissapear within 6-8 weeks on their own. If it gets any bigger, he wants to draw cells from it, but because he's pretty certain that's what it is, he didn't wanna do it today and irritate it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad its probably nothing


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

glad to here it is likely nothing. i hate it when our pups get such odd growths


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if my dog had a growth on his mouth like that and the Vet said "he thinks it's" that's not a
good enough answer for me. i would have the testing done.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

meggels said:


> Good news, the vet thinks that it's just a hystiocytoma, a little benign growth. He said they typically dissapear within 6-8 weeks on their own. If it gets any bigger, he wants to draw cells from it, but because he's pretty certain that's what it is, he didn't wanna do it today and irritate it.


That's exactly what Copper's did. Just one day it was gone. It looks identical to what she had.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> if my dog had a growth on his mouth like that and the Vet said "he thinks it's" that's not a
> good enough answer for me. i would have the testing done.


Thanks but I trust the vets judgement that its a benign growth. That was actually my hunch and what several people suggested it is before I brought him in. If it gets any bigger, he will go in to get cells pulled.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

glad to hear it's a nuisance and not something serious.

even if it were a wart or cold sore, it would still clear up on its own.

to doggie's dad....there are times that letting something be...and maybe rechecking in a few months is better than disturbing something doesn't need to be disturbed.


----------

